# How Islam helped me



## Jojo16 (Sep 1, 2015)

I firstly greet anyone reading this, with the Islamic greetings of Assalumu alaikum wa rahmatullahi wa barakatuh. (May the peace, mercy and blessings of God be upon you).

I am a teenage revert Muslim boy, that has completely changed his life after discovering the truth of the Glorious Qur'an. Although my life wasn't always this way, i was raised up Christian and went Church, read the Holy Bible occasionally. But i was never satisfied with my life, i was always looking for a purpose in my life and I began asking myself questions.. Like Why am I here? Why is their so much evil in the world? What is the truth?

Going through my own life changes and struggles with family and mental health issues I began to study till eventually, I sparked a hobby for myself in comparitive religious studies. Discovering the major world religions have multiple things in common (Islam, Judaism etc) and i didn't believe in the media about the lies they sold. But in all the things I studied, only one "religion" was calling me. Islam. So i read the Holy Qur'an and it gave me as a human being answers. I also Increased in my love for Hazrat Isa (Jesus) peace be upon him and all the Prophets peace be upon them all. I respect all religions. But Islam gives inner peace, because I'm establishing a connection with the very one that made me, and You and every aspect of this worlds existence. By completing my daily prayers, fasting and showing my obedience to God. I've not only become a better person but someone much more humble.

I hope people can understand and God bless and guide all of you to the straight path.


----------



## Mansoor (Jun 17, 2016)

Aslam o Alaikum!
My dear Brother I'm Muslim Too i live in Pakistan and 
Prayer and reading Quran Helped me a lot in my severe Dp/dr 
And I'm at 95% recovered person now Alhumudillah 
I don't visit this site much but I'm very happy to read ur post.
Subhan Allah.
Mash Allah
Allah bless you Ameen 
You will be better 
If u need help I have a book just pm me
I will send it to you 
It will help u in dp dr
I'm happy 
No bad thoughts
No feelings of it dp dr
No existional thoughts nothing
I love my parents
I love me 
My old self is back
I'm happy much more than before
Alhumdolillah.
Take care my friend


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Asalamullakum im a muslim sister and glad to see other muslims on here. Ive been struggling with this illness for 3 years it never has gone away for even a second. Hamdillah u r recovered


----------



## Jojo16 (Sep 1, 2015)

Walaikum Asalam, Subhanallah for your recovery Mansoor. keep striving and get 100% very pleased to hear it and glad my post was good.
Remember this dunya (worldly life) is only a test for the akhirah (hereafter) and I encourage anyone suffering from any mental illness to read the Holy Qur'an and make supplication to God for cure for he is the owner of it. It is good to know as a Muslim we are not alone and i pray to Almighty God to grant us ease in our struggles and patience. May Allah bless you all and guide us all. Ameen.


----------



## SueParisParis (Jul 19, 2016)

"Allah does not burden a soul beyond that it can bear&#8230;" (Qur'an, 2:286)

Salam ahlykom ????


----------



## junaidjan2866 (Oct 3, 2016)

Mansoor said:


> Aslam o Alaikum!
> My dear Brother I'm Muslim Too i live in Pakistan and
> Prayer and reading Quran Helped me a lot in my severe Dp/dr
> And I'm at 95% recovered person now Alhumudillah
> ...


Assalamu Allaikum, can i have that book?


----------



## Nuh01 (Sep 11, 2017)

Asalamualaikum brothers and sisters, i was struck with this problem 2 yeats ago when i was 13 now i am 15 it jas taken a major toll on my life. What can be done to help, i really feel horrible, i just want this to go so i can get on with my life


----------



## Jojo16 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nuh01 said:


> Asalamualaikum brothers and sisters, i was struck with this problem 2 yeats ago when i was 13 now i am 15 it jas taken a major toll on my life. What can be done to help, i really feel horrible, i just want this to go so i can get on with my life


Hello and Walaikumsalam, I've been on and off this website for sometime, but concerning your query.. A way out for many people is just by finding a way to live with it.

Or alleviating the stress-toll of DP/DR or any Mental health condition by finding distractions.

Include lots of prayer, and surround yourself with people who will make you more comfortable in life and enjoy it more.

One thing to realise is this didn't happen to you or us, for just any reason, your very special

and you just need to come to terms with this condition.


----------



## MichelleH (Oct 22, 2017)

I would like input from my fellow Muslims regarding the nature of the soul. Many times with DP, sufferers have a soulless feeling. Many times I ponder this lack of soul feeling and wonder if there is a higher meaning. In fact, I have some grave concerns that there may be people in dissociated states have forfeited their soul (at least temporarily) though I know this is up for debate and interpretation.

In Islam, there is no question that the soul leaves the body during sleep. I wonder if a soulless state can persist during being awake for the "Doomed." What's everybody's opinion on this?

God takes away men's souls upon their death, and the souls of

the living during their sleep. Those that are doomed He keeps with

Him, and restores the others for a time ordained. Surely there are

signs in this for thinking men. (The Throngs 39:42)


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> In Islam, there is no question that the soul leaves the body during sleep. I wonder if a soulless state can persist during being awake for the "Doomed." What's everybody's opinion on this?


I guess the "soul" is another way of saying "subtle body", which can leave the gross, physical body during sleep, or during intentional out-of-body experiences.

Yeah, I guess DP can mean that the subtle body is not quite "locked in" to the physical body. This is why you don't feel "all together."

But it can be coaxed to return with right action.

The sense of doom is the mind messing with you.


----------



## SimonDK (Jul 10, 2018)

Haumea said:


> But it can be coaxed to return with right action.


Hi Haumea,

Could you please explain this more.
Is there a meditation practice to coax the subtle body to return and match gross body?


----------

